# Father son/daughter tournament



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok guys and girls its getting close and iam curious as to how many are really interested in this?

Ya Ya i know its artic weather out there but it won't be long.

So How many of you guys would be interested in a low cost family tournament one day

Father/son/daughter etc style kid has to be under 18 or 16 teen a way to get our kids out to see what a day of tournament fishing is like.

Would make it like a 6hr tournament so you could do it with the younger kids?

Cost be half normal tournament say $30bucks and $10bb 100%pay out.

all kids would get a certificate for fishing and winners would get trophy plaque.

I am trying to gauge intrest in this as i have others on another site that would like to see it as well and if i know i can get enough people i will do it.

It would be pre pay pre register as that would give me a way to make up all the certificates for the kids.

It could be the 1st annual Father/son tournament


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I think it is a great idea but more information is necessary such as where would it be, could shore fishermen enter as well as boat fishermen? I used to fish a huge tournament in Vermont, the Lake Champlain derby which was on father's day weekend. If the right person got involved it could grow into a big deal across the state. In addition to money you could probably get tackle companies to give products away. 

I am getting ahead myself though. A small tournament as you described would be a great thing by itself.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't mean small if it grows even better just meant small entry fee.

I want to get a feel for interest but if it were to be held it would be on alum or delaware that is as central as you can get in the state. Would more than likely be in june, july or august. This would be a boaters tournament for bass.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

i think its a great idea, any time you get kids invoved with fishing is a positive. im going to try to get one together myself,with help from the outdoorsman store in st marys. catfish tourny sometime in june or july will post when we have the details. we are hoping for 100 teams


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

sounds like fun my son and i would be in. as long it's not on a Bfl tourny weekend


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

My 7yr old son & I would be in. He is always bugging me to go along on some of my club tournaments.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it's a great idea. NEOCATS and Dave's Bait & Tackle are holding one similar in nature in June.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a great idea to involve kids. But with it being bass fishing, count me out.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ðe§perado said:


> It's a great idea to involve kids. But with it being bass fishing, count me out.


Don't forget about catfishing.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Cat fishing is not my thing so i will leave that to NEOCATS he has a great thing going for you guys.

I have thought about running a crappie one.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Fish,
If you get a crappie event going, I'll find a partner and be there, If the date is OK with my schedule.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerry have you had much interest in this? I think it is a great idea & I hope enough people show interest to make it happen


----------



## XpressDave (Apr 14, 2004)

My son and I would be interested.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be interested also as long as I didnt have a tourny scheduled. I agree more info would be needed to get definates. Especialy from tourny fisherman!!! Maybe a poll on the best date.


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

I am interested but have a problem. I have two boys that want to fish and only one boat and one tournament. Is there any way around this problem. The boys are 14 and 11. Would anyone object to the three of us entering as one team??


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys throw some dates out that you think will work.

Also i have to admit that my plate is getting very full for this year. If there are guys on here that are willing to commit to help out with this event and everything it entails then i will go ahead and set a date.

Note it will not be a huge event unless those that committ to help get out and advertise it as i just do not have the time to get a bunch of flyers out and do the running for it this year. However if it is a success then we can plan better for next year.

I think just out of local tournament anglers, this website and a cpl others we could have a good fun low cost tournament and a great day for the kids.

Any voluntiers that want to run with this and help let me know and we will set a date, I will get the permits, and provide all the equipment needed to run the event and contact several sponsors about product donations.


----------

